# Is 1/2" drywall really 1/2"?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Never heard of 7/16th inch drywall.
Back in the good old days, there was 3/8 inch stuff. I'm not sure it is available any more.
Pretty sure it would be special order.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you sure your not measuring on the tapered edges?


----------



## woodchopper65 (Mar 28, 2016)

its 32/64ths thick...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It could be 3/8 being a basement ceiling where they might have wanted to cut the cost. If you have the two different areas where the wall measures 1/2 then this is less.

Bud


----------

